# Comprobar balastro de foco vapor de mercurio



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

Ha llegado a mis manos un foco de vapor de mercurio, el cual no enciende.
El problema está en el balastro.
Podeis decirme con funciona este? No me atrevo a meter el tester debido a su alta tensión.

Consta de dos partes. ¿La grande es una bobina simple? ¿Puedo medir el voltaje en ella?
Y luego lleva una caja mas pequeña y sellada,, que supongo que es el que produce el impulso necesario para arrancar la lampara. ¿Como funciona eso? ¿Puedo tomar mediciones en ella?

No son reparables estos componentes???
Veo que tiene como una pasta que se ha salido, y supongo que algún componente ¿condensador? habrá reventado en su interior. Pero está sellado, y antes de emplear la fuerza bruta me gustaría saber a que me enfrento.

Agradecería si me dieseis luz.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2020)

Con el equipo desconectado de la red prueba continuidad entre los puntos *"F"* y *"R"* debe dar casi *0Ω *o un valor muy bajo.


----------



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

Gracias, Fogonazo.
F y R. ??
Te refieres en bornes de lo que yo llamo "bobina"? El trasto ese grande y pesado?
Si, mide unos 3 ohm.

Y en el otro, el que viene aislado, y yo creo que tiene el problema, no tiene continuidad entre sus bornes que van a ese "trasto", ni en los bornes que van a la lampara. Y en bornes de entrada F/N mide 560k

Que tiene esa caja dentro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2020)

Leioa dijo:


> Gracias, Fogonazo.
> F y R. ??
> Te refieres en bornes de lo que yo llamo "bobina"? El trasto ese grande y pesado?
> Si, mide unos 3 ohm.
> ...


*"F"* sería fase y *"R"* está en el arrancador y va a la lámpara. *3Ω *es aceptable.

Aparentemente tu problema está en el arrancador que es la otra cosa.
Eso pone en corto los terminales de la lámpara unos segundos y al abrir el balasto genera un pico de alta tensión que ceba la lámpara y la enciende.
De ahí en mas el balasto limita la corriente de la lámpara.


----------



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok, pues creo que voy a abrir a la fuerza ese arrancador. A ver que tiene dentro.
Supongo que esas cosas no se arreglan (por eso vienen selladas),  y que comprar solo el arrancador saldrá mas caro que una lampara nueva, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2020)

Lámpara y balasto se venden por separado 

Arrancador ¿¿¿ No se ???

¿ Probaste el aparato con otra lámpara ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2020)

No leí el tema , la falla mas común es la lámpara agotada.

El "arrancador" es un IGNITOR que produce un pulso de unos 4 mil Volts para excitar el encendido . . .  valen monedas . . .


----------



## Leioa (Mar 14, 2020)

Bueno, pues he conseguido que funcione (se había a llevado algún golpe y movido conexiones).
Pero mete un zumbido excesivo !!!
De verdad que muy mucho para este tipo de focos (se que tienen que sonar). 
Lo único que veo raro es esa pasta gris que parece salir del ignitor. En como un plástico derretido y endurecido. Y no sé si será algún pegamento que le pusieron para cerrar la carcasa, o algún resto de algún componente de dentro que se esté desintegrando (y eso sea lo que provoque el ruido).
Alguien tiene idea de si dentro hay algo que corresponda con ese plástico gris??  (Si fuese un Condensador, no creo que expulse ese plástico gris)
Sé que la vibración suele ser debida al tranfor, pero esta es demasiado, y no tengo otro transformador para probar.
Se os acurre alguna forma de intentar rebajar esta vibración?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2020)

Apretarle los tornillos si los tiene . . .


----------



## Leioa (Mar 15, 2020)

Apretados 👍
Sin novedad en el frente 😜


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2020)

yo hago la siguiente cuenta:

debes bajar el equipo y luego volver a colocarlo.
hoy dia, con lo que hay , si te vuelev a dar problemas dentro de 1 mes, es para quedar mal.

si debes cambiar sea balasto o sea lampara, por el costo , ya es mantener una momia.

lo mas practico y menos cuestionable es cambiarlo por un reflector de led.
los mismos numeros $$$$  me dan la razon.

basta que me aparezca un equipo asi, aunque se ala lampara ( si el cliente quiere mantenerlo que compre el la lampara) , pero si al compra y resulta que algo mas esta fallando , pues es perdida .

hay cosas que ya son inevitables, es lo mismo que un artefacto flurescente, :
bajarlo y ponerse a cambiar reactancia, zocalos ... para dejarlo  PARA TUBO FLUORESCENTE.

fijense, igual pasa ya hace rato con las dicroicas:
el que se pone a cambiar un transformador y zocalo PARA DEJAR UNA DICROICA INCANDESCENTE..... es que  le tiene odio a el cliente.

en fin.


----------



## Leioa (Mar 15, 2020)

Estando de acuerdo contigo, peperc, este no es un caso profesional.
No hay cliente, es equipo es mio y ya retirado. Y la reparación es mas por amor propio que por economizar.
Intento descubrir lo que tiene esa "caja" porque me gusta meterle mano a las cosas antes de darlas de baja definitiva.
Además como he dicho, el foco luce, y para el uso que le tengo pensado no me preocupa en exceso el ruido ni el alto consumo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

Ignitores :






						Como medir un pulso de alta tension (35 KV) de encendido de lampara
					

En un igniter de una fuente para el encendido de una lámpara de Xe 450w necesito medir el pulso de salida de alta tension (30 a 40 KV).  El problema es que si pongo la sonda de alta (Fluke hasta 40 KV) el multimetro se bloquea.  Algunas lámparas nuevas no consiguen encenderse y no tengo la...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				






			http://lamanna.tripod.com/punto3.html


----------



## Leioa (Mar 21, 2020)

Gracias por el enlace, Dosmetros.

Me ha valido para averiguar que componentes puede llevar mi SIDAC.
Y para darme cuenta de que la vibración no puede venir de esa "cajita". Asi , que como funciona, supongo que el transformador ya estará desgastado y eso produce el ruido.

Bueno, un placer vuestra ayuda. Yo doy el caso como solucionado.
👍


----------

